# Hussar STM Bridge



## Rob Fisher (29/11/22)

Hussar STM - After three weeks of delays, while they fixed an issue they found just before shipping, it finally arrived while I was at VapeCon. I was pretty excited to test drive the STM because it's the first bridge designed for DL vaping and higher wattage than a standard boro system.

The airflow pin that was installed in the STM was faulty (wouldn't screw in and hold the post in place), and I fought with it for a while before trying the spare pin, which works just fine. A quick message to the Modder and a new pin is being shipped today. I will wait for that pin before doing a short review.

I know @Kevin Long's also arrived yesterday... look forward to his feelings!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (29/11/22)

I like the white panels Rob !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

